# اخر اصدار من برنامج التصميم ((design manual program V1.5 - V1.6)) للمهندس/ أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



اخواني الاعزاء جئت لكم اليوم باخر اصدار من برنامجي((design manual program V.1.5))

لتصميم جميع العناصر الانشائية واخراج نوتة دقيقة في التصميم بالخطوات واهديه لمعلمي واستاذي 



(( ا.د. صلاح المتولي......رئيس قسم الهندسة الانشائية...... جامعة المنصورة ))



اتمني ان يكون في وافر الصحة والسلامة واسال الله ان ينفع به كل اخواني المسلمين في كل مكان



وهنا رابط التحميل



http://www.4shared.com/file/87319158...gram_vr15.html 

اخواني الاعزاء هذا رابط اخر لبرنامج التصميم بالخطوات 


http://www.4shared.com/file/106710824/bb636f42/design_Manual__program_vr16.html

اسالكم صالح الدعاء

م/ ايمن قنديل


----------



## إسلام علي (13 فبراير 2009)

ممتاز جداً 
جاري التجربة
ويا ليت تكمل الأساسات


----------



## eng.walee (13 فبراير 2009)

thanks alot eng.Aymn


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## حمزهههههه (13 فبراير 2009)

جاري التحميل شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الافق الواسع (13 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خير اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*​


----------



## بسام.م.ب (13 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بك ولك الشكر


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (13 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافية يامهندس أيمن ،،،
جااااااااااااااااااااااااري التحميل ..............​


----------



## مرادعبدالله (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الشغل العالي جدا وبالفعل شوقتنا للباقي


----------



## سيد طه محمد (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكور مهندس أيمن على المجهود الواضح في الملف و بأنتظار الباقي


----------



## remoonhussien (15 فبراير 2009)

تسلم أخ أيمن على المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## حمادة بدر (15 فبراير 2009)

ممتاز
الله يباركلك يارب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخواني


----------



## eng_kmf (19 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذا الملف ....
أتمنى أن يرشدني أحدكم كيف أستطيع تحميل ملف اكسل على الموقع و ذلك ليستفد منه الجميع


----------



## AL_SALLAMI (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز


----------



## انس870 (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## eng. Ch (19 يونيو 2009)

dear all
can someone upload the design of the slab and the foundation in all the cases.
best regard eng.bilal


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (19 يونيو 2009)

االرابط لا يعمل اخى هل ممكن اعادة رفعة مرة ثانية


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (19 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء إعادة الرابط لأنه غير فعال.
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdelhameid (19 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك على حسن نيتك ولكن اود ان اخبرك بان الرابط لا يعمل اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يونيو 2009)

رابط جديد يعمل

http://www.4shared.com/file/106710824/bb636f42/design_Manual__program_vr16.html


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي مجهودك


----------



## mohands medo (30 يوليو 2009)

لكمنى جزيل الشكر ياهندسه


----------



## dralhaifi (10 أغسطس 2009)

عافية عليكم ولكم منا اجمل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## صقر الهندسه (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو ممن حمل البرنامج ان يعد رفعه لي على موقع اخر فهذا الموقع لا يفتح معي لا ادري ماالسبب
وساكون ممتنا له

مع خالص الود


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جارى التحميل والاطلاع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## odwan (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر وبارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك تقبل تحياتي


----------



## harb_484 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## مهندسة تغريد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل بالامكان الاستفادة من هذا البرنامج لعمل تصميم لفيلا صغيرة بمساحة 250م2 ؟
أرجو افادتي ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 


 

أنت الذي صورتني وخلقتني*********** وهديتني لشرائع الإيمان
أنت الذي علمتني ورحمتني************* وجعلت صدري واعي القرآن
أنت الذي أطعمتني وسقيتني********** من غير كسب يد ولا دكان
وجبرتني وسترتني ونصرتني*********** وغمرتني بالفضل والإحسان
أنت الذي آويتني وحبوتني********* وهديتني من حيرة الخذلان
وزرعت لي بين القلوب مودة*********** والعطف منك برحمة وحنان
ونشرت لي في العالمين محاسنا************* وسترت عن أبصارهم عصياني
وجعلت ذكري في البرية شائعا************ حتى جعلت جميعهم إخواني
والله لو علموا قبيح سريرتي************* لأبى السلام علي من يلقاني
ولأعرضوا عني وملوا صحبتي**************** ولبؤت بعد كرامة بهوان
لكن سترت معايبي ومثالبي************** وحلمت عن سقطي وعن طغياني
فلك المحامد والمدائح كلها ****************بخواطري وجوارحي ولساني


نونية القحطاني من هنااااا



ردود العلماء علي من قال النقاب عادة وليس عبادة 

واجبنا في نشر أدله النقاب للرد علي من أدعي أنه عاده جاهليه مع ثبوت أرتداء امهات المومنين له رضوان الله عليهن
​

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - 

أقرب الوسائل إلى الله ::: ملازمة السنه , والوقوف معها بالظاهر والباطن , ودوام الإفتقار إلي الله , وإرادة وجهه وحده بالأقوال والأعمال , وما وصل أحد إلى الله إلا من هذه الثلاثه , وما انقطع عنه أحد إلا بانقطاعه عنها أو عن أحدها .....
قالَ رجلٌ لأبي حنيفةَ : اتَّـقِ الله ! فانتفضَ واصفَرَّ وأطرَقَ ، وَقالَ : جزاكَ اللهُ خيراً ، ما أحوَجَ الناسِ كُلَّ وَقتٍ إلى مَنْ يقولُ لهمْ مثلَ هذا .​








 

 

 



 















​


----------



## asd salim (26 ديسمبر 2009)

it can not be downloaded plss


----------



## sherifarmy (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجعلك الله زخرا لنا ولامثالنا من طالبى العلم


----------



## sherifarmy (30 ديسمبر 2009)

و طلب منى
1- انا ارجو منك عمل دورة لحديثى التخرج من مهندسى مدنى ماذا نفعل لمواجهة واقع العمل والتحديات التى ستواجهنا و ماذا نفعل بعدالتخرج من اجراءات وما العمل اذا قابلت مشكلة فى موقع او واجهت عملا لا اعرفه وما الى ذلك؟
2-انا فى الفرقة الرابعة قسم مدنى هندسة المنصورة وفى اللائحة الجديدة المشروع ترم تانى فما تقييم سيادتكم لمشروعات القسم وما رأى سيادتكم الشخصى فى مشروع مقاومة حيث ان الله انزل راحة فى قلبى من ناحيته واحساسى ان الله سيفيدنى فيه ؟
أرجو الرد السريع من سيادتكم 
و رزقك الله بعلم غزير و محبه الناس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

من وجهة نظري اخي الكريم فان مشروع المقاومة مشروع هام ويخدم في الجانب الاكثر الناحية العملية او الموقعية واجده مناسبا لك ان شاء الله


----------



## alileith (1 يناير 2010)

الله يخليك ابو اليمن ان شاء الله دومك ابداعات


----------



## alileith (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت لو ترفعوه مرة اخرى


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

*رابط اخر للبرنامج ونسخة احدث*

اخواني الاعزاء هذا رابط اخر لبرنامج التصميم بالخطوات 


http://www.4shared.com/file/106710824/bb636f42/design_Manual__program_vr16.html


اسالكم صالح الدعاء


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء هذا رابط اخر لبرنامج التصميم بالخطوات
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/106710824/bb636f42/design_manual__program_vr16.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا ياريس على المجهود الكبير 
وسلامي لكل المهندسين خريجي المنصورة 
وكل تقديري لكل أساتذتي بهندسة المنصورة


----------



## رمزي2009 (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود زينهم (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (7 يناير 2010)

من شكر الاخوه الزملاء
اشتقنا للبرنامج لقد قمت بالتحميل ولكن يتطلب الباسورد و الوجين
فياريت من المهندس ايمن او احد الاخوه توضيح التشغيل وعموما ربنا يجازيكم خير


----------



## ابوعمر النووى (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-A.y (25 يناير 2010)

بجد برنامج مفيد جدا جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## engmohamad (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (1 فبراير 2010)

أخي يجب أن تذكر أن هذا الشرح للمهندس ياسر الليثي 
وشكرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود جميل


----------



## united 99 (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخواني في مشكله في رابط التنزيل


----------



## أبوحاتم الغمراوي (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و الرابط الثاني شغال


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل تعيش ياورده


----------



## hamzeaziz (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## saidelsayedab (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا م/أيمن ووفقك دائما الي الخير


----------



## ديار26 (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فييك
مواضيعك 10\10
ولكن الرابط الاول مايشتغل




The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## asd salim (14 مارس 2010)

thx alot....


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (14 مارس 2010)

بالنسبة للرابط الاول
The file link that you requested is not valid
أرجو أن يتم رفعه من جديد


----------



## qazz1977 (18 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الابداع المتجدد​


----------



## struct-eng (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## monosamy (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور مهندس ايمن جزاك الله خيرا وجزا جميع اساتذة هندسة المنصورة خيرا


----------



## احمد نابليون (4 أبريل 2010)

اشكر المهندس ايمن علي كل اعماله الرائعة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## محمودشمس (19 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (19 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك
وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## fady-z (20 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## engineer.medo43 (21 أبريل 2010)

رائع بجد يابشمهندس ايمن


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خير اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*​

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## المهندس مروان سمير (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ممكن تعمل شرح الوتر كاد يابش مهندس ايمن مشكور على الاعمال المبدعه وجزاك الله خير
اخوك المهندس مروان وشكرا اتمنا انتقراء رسالتي .......


----------



## حماده جوهر (27 يوليو 2010)

سؤال كيف يمكن حساب الكانات فى الاعمدة عدد وقطر​


----------



## حماده جوهر (27 يوليو 2010)

هل يمكن مقاومة punch بالحديد فى القواعد


----------



## حماده جوهر (27 يوليو 2010)

والله انا ما عرف بعد التحميل احصل على ملف 4 share ولا يفتح الملف هل هو مجانى ام لا افيدونا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جلال طاهر (27 يوليو 2010)

رائع جدا الله يوفقك ويرزقك من فضلة 

جاري التحميل 
مشكووووووور


----------



## abu 7assan (27 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير وشكرا الك


----------



## احمد كم الماز (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ...........مشكور


----------



## amefight (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engineer.medo43 (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ايمن


----------



## ابورنيم (29 يوليو 2010)

تسلم يداك
و ياليت تدرج لنا ملف فيه امثلة محلولة


----------



## nadom (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ ايمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## م محسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 


الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## freemanghassan (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## غالب العريفي (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك اللة خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ياياش مهندس ومنتظرين ابداعاتك


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس على مواضيعك ومجهوداتك الرائعة ......


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وانتظروني في المزيد


----------



## HENI ZOUAOUI (25 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية 
merci
thanks


----------



## كريم العشماوى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks kteeeeeeeer 2wy
ربنا يجازيك خيرا


----------



## كريم العشماوى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks kteeeeeeeer 2wy
ربنا يجازيك خيرا


----------



## عمرو عبدالسميع2 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ecc1010 (5 يناير 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## elhadepy (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يا أخي كيف أستخدم برنامج ال 4shared


----------



## ابو العطا (5 يناير 2011)

مشكورييييين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (6 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*


----------



## عوض الخضر (6 يناير 2011)

قد تم تحميل البرنامج وربنا يوفقك فى كل خطوة


----------



## م:عماد المشوادى (19 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا مهندس ايمن


----------



## Jamal (19 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## magdyamdb (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادهم احمد على (20 يناير 2011)

بارك اللهم فيك يابشمهندس 
ونتمنى منك عطاءا لاينضب..........


----------



## porto (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرااا جزيلااااااا


----------



## saif abd (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## منى زلط (19 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع البرنامج


----------



## amrcivil (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمداحمد5 (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شرف الديلمي (7 فبراير 2013)

الف مليون شكرا يابش مهندس


----------



## أحمد إبراهيم البنه (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## khaledadel (3 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسنااااااااااااتك


----------



## khaledadel (3 أبريل 2013)

:32:


----------

